# unberingte Stipprute verboten



## HSV1887 (24. August 2012)

Ich habe mir eine Gastkarte für die Ems des SFV Gütersloh gegönnt.

Was mich irritert ist daß auf der Karte ein Verbot von unberingten Stippruten in stehenden Gewässern aufgeführt ist.
Was möchte man mit so einem Verbot erreichen?

Ach ja, daß die Ems kein stehendes Gewässer ist braucht mir übrigens niemand zu erklären.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Das Verbot ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig...
Könnte mir nur vorstellen das damit erreicht werden soll das man keine größeren Fische durch Schnur / oder Rutenbruch verangelt. Nicht jede Stippe hat einen Gummizug um größere Fische zu drillen.


----------



## schrauber78 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Ich nehme mal an das es daran liegen könnte, dass beim Angeln mit der Spippe des öfteren mal ein größerer Fisch abgerissen und evtl. deswegen verendet ist.
Ein 5-6 Pfund Karpfen kann selbst Stippern mit Gummizug-Stippe die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn treiben.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Also anstatt Gummizug ganz oben einen Endring draufkleben und die Schnur da antüddeln und schon ist die Rute beringt -von mehreren Ringen und Rolle steht da nichts ?


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Von einem solchen Verbot hab ich auch noch nie gehört, aber es gibt in der Angelei wohl nichts, wirklich gar nichts, was irgendein Blockwart, ein qualifizierter Vorstand, nicht irgendwo verbietet. #d #q

Vorstellbar ist auch noch, dass es Stipper vertreiben soll, die ja alle "Wettfischen" praktizieren und "eimerweise Paniermehl und Maden versenken".

HSV, zieh nächstes Mal ein paar Meter weiter, in R-W lässt sich's gut stippen; http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2011/gewaesserbericht-obere-ems.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*



> in R-W lässt sich's gut stippen;



Noch.....

Angeln nur zur Ernährung, wie vom Verband gefordert  - schliesst die Stippe aus, die ja zuerstmal nur dazu da ist, schnell viel Kleinfisch fangen zu können..

Da ist es nur konsequent, dann auch das Stippen komplett zu verbieten..

Kennen wir doch schon seit Jahrzehnten, wie das läuft, oder??

Da wird sicher in den nächsten Jahren noch mehr kommen in diese Richtung...

Matchrute, Feeder, füttern überhaupt, und, und, und... -  da lässt sich noch vieles verbieten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*



			
				Sneep schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab ein ähnliches Verbot an der Stever im Münsterland.
> 
> Der Radweg verläuft hier teilweise sehr nah am Fluss.
> Dadurch kam es zu mehreren Zwischenfällen, beim zurück schieben der Kopfrute.
> ...


Muss man dann stippen komplett verbieten oder hätte es nicht gereicht, einfach  das zurückschieben der Rute bzw. das fischen mit verkürzter Schnur zu verbieten?

Und da steht ja zudem laut TE, dass das nur in stehenden Gewässern verboten wäre..

Mir fällt keine Sicherheitslücke für Radfahrer/Spaziergänger durch Stipper ein, die sich auf stehende Gewässer beschränken würde..

Und warum soll der TE das nicht hier fragen?

Ich finde es angesichts vieler unsinniger Restriktionen immer gut, wenn sowas auch öffentlich hinterfragt wird..


----------



## Sneep (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Hallo,

Es steht also fest:

Man will den Angler schikanieren.

Alles andere wäre reine Spekulation. :q:q

SnEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Nö, das steht beileibe nicht fest - aber es liegt erfahrungsgemäß näher als alles andere ;-)))

Grade gesehen, dass das auch im falschen Forum ist, ich schiebs zu den Stippern..


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*



Sneep schrieb:


> Man will den Angler schikanieren.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - aber es liegt erfahrungsgemäß näher als alles andere ;-)))


Na, häufiger -und schlimmer!- ist doch eher die andere Variante:
Derjenige, der das Verbot erlassen hat, glaubt tatsächlich daran, dass es die richtige Maßnahme ist!

- Nachtangelverbote, weil nachts jeder Angler zum Schwarzangler wird
- C&R-Verbot, Angeln ist nur zum Pfanne füllen da
- Frolicverbot; Karpfen kriegen Bauchschmerzen, schmecken nach Frolic und Gewässer wird verseucht
- ...

Die Beispiele sind Legion; und meist stecken m.M.n. tatsächlich kranke Vögel dahinter, die solchen Mist glauben.

Dummheit finde ich noch schlimmer als Schikane.
Aber diese beiden Dinge gehen auch häufig & hervorragend Hand-in-Hand!


----------



## Aurikus (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Was für ein Schwachsinnsverbot!!! Wat soll dat bringen??
Nimmt man einfach ne Bolo-Rute und man hat "fast" den selben Effekt, wie bei einer Unberingten!! So ein Blödsinn!!!!!!


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Ob du nun Stippe oder Bolo fischt ist doch egal und eine Bolo ist beringt. Im übriegen gebe ich Thomas recht - wenn diese ewige Regelementierungen so weiter gehen, wird das Angeln selber bald praktisch verboten, unsere Verbände arbeiten da ja bereits mit Riesenschritten drauf hin. Wenn denn nur noch Casting erlaubt ist - diese Zweckemfremdung der Angelrute - haben wir den Gipfel und unsere Funktionäre ihr Ziel erreicht, aber das wird ja wohl von der Mehrheit so gewünscht ....


----------



## Aurikus (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ob du nun Stippe oder Bolo fischt ist doch egal und eine Bolo ist beringt.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass man ne Bolo-Rute nehmen kann!!! (???)

Im Übrigen gebe ich dem Thomas auch recht!!! Mal sehen, was sonst noch Alles auf Uns zukommt!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Danke - auch mal schön, wenn nicht nur auf einen eingeprügelt wird...
Könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen..
;-))))


----------



## Aurikus (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - auch mal schön, wenn nicht nur auf einen eingeprügelt wird...
> Könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen..
> ;-))))



Ich für meinen Teil, hab noch nie auf Dich eingeprügelt!!
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden!!!! ;-))))))

Kleiner Spaß! Wo Du ja jetzt eh dabei bist, Dich daran zu gewöhnen, dass es mal nicht der Fall ist, wollen Wir das doch nicht wieder zerstören!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - auch mal schön, wenn nicht nur auf einen eingeprügelt wird...
> Könnt ich mich dran gewöhnen..
> ;-))))




Denkste.:q Nicht das sowas zur Gewohnheit wird.


Da es sich um eine Regel des Fischereirechtinhabers handelt, ist Vollkommen in Ordnung.

Schwachsinn vielleicht, aber sein ureigenes Hoheitsgebiet.

Wem das nicht passt, der geht halt woanders angeln, wo die unberingte Stippe erlaubt ist.

Für mich eine klare Bestätigung, dass die rumfuhrwerkerei in den Gesetzen blanker Unsinn ist, weil ja jeder Fischereirechtinhaber sowieso seine eigenen Regeln festsetzen kann.


----------



## Dunraven (26. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Ich kenne so eine Regelung auch von einem verein aus dem Bremer Umland (wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe). Habe mich auch gewundert, aber in derem Altarm (ihr stehendes Gewässer) gibt es dicke Brasse und auch Karpfen, ect. und dazu Wasserpflanzen. Da macht es dann schon Sinn, eben durch die Besonderheiten des Gewässers. Keine Ahnung ob die Regelung immer gilt, ich kenne sie von den Ausschreibungen, und da ist es eben klar das der Großteil normal mit der Pole und der 0,12er Hauptschnur antanzen würde, oder zumindest die die das Gewässer nicht kennen.


----------



## HSV1887 (26. August 2012)

*AW: unberingte Stipprute verboten*

Ich hab´s mir jedenfalls nicht nehmen lassen die unberingte auszupacken... Aber das Verbot gilt ja an der Ems nicht.
Davon abgesehen habe ich auch "nur" eine Teleskopstippe von 7m, fische also nicht mit verkürzter Schnur. Das zurückgeschiebe von unendlich langen Steckruten wäre mir echt zu umständlich. 

Aber ich werde mal den Händler fragen wenn ich die Fangkarte zurückbringe ob er mir nen Grund nennen kann.


----------

